# Atheists lottery prayer answered



## atlashunter (May 31, 2011)

I guess there really is a God after all.


----------



## pnome (May 31, 2011)

Already made a deal with God on this.  I win the lotto and It's down to the river I go. 

Here's hoping he's more into positive reinforcement than negative punishment!!!


----------



## vowell462 (May 31, 2011)

Wow. Isnt gambling kinda forbidden though?


----------



## stringmusic (May 31, 2011)

vowell462 said:


> Wow. Isnt gambling kinda forbidden though?



Yes, Buddha does not allow gambling.


----------



## ambush80 (May 31, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Yes, Buddha does not allow gambling.



There's nothing that Buddha disallows, it's not His place, but He suggests against it.


----------



## stringmusic (May 31, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> There's nothing that Buddha disallows, it's not His place, but He suggests against it.



Right, how is anyone able to reach nothingness while they're worried about the spread on the falcons game? Makes sense to me!

BTW, how could it not be the "enlightened one's" place? Buddha could be given no more knowledge according to himself if he "knows everything" and suggest not doing something, seems to me he put himself in that place.


----------



## ambush80 (May 31, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Right, how is anyone able to reach nothingness while they're worried about the spread on the falcons game? Makes sense to me!
> 
> BTW, how could it not be the "enlightened one's" place? Buddha could be given no more knowledge according to himself if he "knows everything" and suggest not doing something, seems to me he put himself in that place.



It's a suggestion.  He would be the first to admit that His path and mine are different.


----------



## JFS (May 31, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> BTW, how could it not be the "enlightened one's" place? Buddha could be given no more knowledge according to himself if he "knows everything" and suggest not doing something, seems to me he put himself in that place



"Awakened" is a better translation for you.

And didn't you see Kung Fu Panda?  There is no secret ingredient.


----------



## stringmusic (May 31, 2011)

JFS said:


> "*Awakened*" is a better translation for you.


Isnt that the opposite of where he was trying to get?



> And didn't you see Kung Fu Panda?  There is no secret ingredient.


I didnt see it, it looked kinda funny though.


----------



## JFS (May 31, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Isnt that the opposite of where he was trying to get?



I don't follow what you mean.


----------



## ambush80 (May 31, 2011)

JFS said:


> I don't follow what you mean.




He thinks that achieving a state of "nothingness" is the opposite of being awake.


----------



## JFS (Jun 1, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> He thinks that achieving a state of "nothingness" is the opposite of being awake.



Ah, he would be wrong then.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 1, 2011)

JFS said:


> Ah, he would be wrong then.



Can you explain? I understand that Gautama had his time of "awakeness", but in the end, it seems his claimed knowledge that was gained during this time lead him to strive for non-existance?


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 1, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Can you explain? I understand that Gautama had his time of "awakeness", but in the end, it seems his claimed knowledge that was gained during this time lead him to strive for non-existance?



More like that loss of "self"; the Ego, you know, that part of you that tells you that you are special and going to live forever, among other things.  When you let go of that, supposedly, you can experience the totality of the Universe; hardly a state of unconsciousness.  

At least that's how I understand the concept.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 1, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> More like that loss of "self"; the Ego, you know, that part of you that tells you that you are special and going to live forever among other things.  When you let go of that, supposedly,* you can experience the totality of the Universe;* hardly a state of unconsciousness.
> 
> At least that's how I understand the concept.



Doesnt one only understand or experience the totality of the universe or knowledge only during the current life they're living(or try again next time)? The way I currently understand it(which is not very well) after a person has reached that understanding and paid their debt, the next step is Nirvana, or oblivion?


----------



## JFS (Jun 1, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> the next step is Nirvana, or oblivion?



A better translation of Nirvana might be extinguishment.  Once you understand the false perception of ego, both the misperception and the suffering it causes fall away.  Having awakened to these truths does not preclude one from sharing knowledge or otherwise participating in society, but it doesn't imply any omnipotence or supernatural knowledge either.


----------

